# CSI Αρχαίας Ολυμπίας



## drsiebenmal (Feb 17, 2012)

Αν πιστέψουμε τη Γενική Γραμματέα του ΥπΠολκλπ Λίζα Μενδώνη (όπως μεταφέρει τα λόγια της η Β. Γεωργακοπούλου στο protagon) [...] Τα αρχαία αντικείμενα ,που κλάπηκαν (γύρω στα 65) δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερα μεγάλη αρχαιολογική αξία. «Είναι μικρά, χάλκινα και πήλινα, αγγεία και ειδώλια, από αυτά που υπάρχουν κατά χιλιάδες στα μουσεία μας.» [...]

Είναι γεγονός ότι το περιστατικό δεν κάνει καλό στη διεθνή μας εικόνα. Ίσως και γι' αυτό λέει η κ. Μενδώνη, στο ίδιο άρθρο: [...] «Είναι φανερό ότι, αν οι ληστές δεν ήταν απλώς ανενημέρωτοι, είχαν στόχο να πλήξουν την εικόνα της Αρχαίας Ολυμπίας, ενός brand name με διεθνή αίγλη» [...]

Ευτυχώς που τα ξένα κανάλια δεν αναμεταδίδουν εικόνες όπως αυτές που είδα πιο πριν στο MEGA: Αστυνομικοί της ομάδας λήψης στοιχείων, ντυμένοι με σπέσιαλ φόρμες και καλυμμένα ακόμη και τα παπούτσια, να δουλεύουν εργωδώς για τη διάσωση αποτυπωμάτων --και την ίδια ώρα, απλοί αστυνομικοί συνάδελφοί τους να σουλατσάρουν στον ίδιο χώρο, προφανώς αδιαφορώντας για τα δικά τους αποτυπώματα. Το σουρεάλ θέαμα στο MEGA κορυφώθηκε με την εικόνα των CSI Αρχαίας Ολυμπίας να περπατούν με τα καλυμμένα παπούτσια τους μέσα από τα χωμάτινα μονοπάτια του περιβάλλοντος χώρου.

Νομίζω ότι το ίδιο το γεγονός της ληστείας δεν είναι τόσο απίστευτο και ίσως ούτε όχι τόσο τρομερό, δεδομένων των συνθηκών. Πολύ πιο τρομακτική είναι η εικόνα της δημόσιας ...τι άραγε;..., όπως αναδύεται από το ρεπορτάζ του MEGA...


----------



## SBE (Feb 17, 2012)

Εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι ήταν μικρής αξίας τα κλεμμένα, γιατί τότε δεν θα ήταν στη βιτρίνα αλλά στην αποθήκη. Πιστεύω ότι ήταν πολύ καλά μελετημένη κλοπή γιατί εξήντα _μικρά _αντικείμενα εύκολα πουλιούνται ένα ένα, εύκολα βγαίνουν από τη χώρα σε αποσκευές και εύκολα χάνονται απο το πρόσωπο της γης και καταλήγουν να διακοσμούν καμία βιτρίνα στο σπίτι του αγοραστή. Εκτός αν είναι προβοκάτσια του συλλόγου απολυμένων απο τα μουσεία. 

Όσο για τους CSI-δες, αν είχε πραγματικά σημασία θα έλεγαν στους αστυνομικούς να βγουν έξω. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τα τηλεοπτικά προγράμματα έχουν δώσει την εντύπωση ότι η δουλειά της σήμανσης είναι πολύ πιο λεπτοδουλειά και έχει θεαματικά αποτελέσματα. 

Από τους τίτλους ειδήσεων που με έκαναν να χαμογελάσω σήμερα: Armed robbers loot ancient Greek museum
Βεβαίως αν οι ΑΗΠ είχαν μουσεία αυτό θα ήταν σωστό.


----------



## daeman (Feb 17, 2012)

...
Εδώ έστειλαν εξερευνητές, λέει: 

Η φύλακας κατάφερε να λυθεί λίγο μετά τις 7.50 και τότε ενημέρωσε την ΕΛ.ΑΣ. Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση του Αρχηγείου της Αστυνομίας «άμεσα κινητοποιήθηκαν οι τοπικές και γειτονικές Υπηρεσίες των Γενικών Αστυνομικών Διευθύνσεων Περιφέρειας Δυτικής Ελλάδας και Πελοποννήσου, ενώ ενεργοποιήθηκαν κλιμάκια εξειδικευμένων Αξιωματικών και προσωπικού της Διεύθυνσης Ασφάλειας Αττικής, καθώς και συνεργεία *εξερευνητών* και επιστημόνων των Εγκληματολογικών Εργαστηρίων της Διεύθυνσης Εγκληματολογικών Ερευνών της Ελληνικής Αστυνομίας».

Γιά δες, και μετά λένε ότι δεν υπάρχουν πια ανεξερεύνητοι τόποι στον κόσμο. Εδώ την Ολυμπία τώρα θα την εξερευνήσουν· χιλιάδες χρόνια τώρα πηγαινοέρχεται κόσμος εκεί και δεν φιλοτιμήθηκε κανείς. Ναι, ξέρω ότι το _εξερευνώ_ σημαίνει και _ερευνώ λεπτομερώς_, αλλά ο εξερευνητής παραπέμπει σε άλλου είδους έρευνα, γεωγραφική. 
 

Με την ευκαιρία, στην αμέσως προηγούμενη παράγραφο:

Επίσης, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, η νεαρή φύλακας ανέφερε πως τους είδε να απομακρύνονται πεζή και δεν ξέρει εάν έξω από το μουσείο υπήρχαν συνεργοί τους σε ρόλο «τσιλιαδόρου» και ενδεχομένως να τους βοήθησαν στην διαφυγή.

Είναι γνωστή βέβαια η τακτική των ληστών να βάζουν έναν της συμμορίας να «το παίζει» [sic, but sickly chic lately]  τσιλιαδόρος, ώστε να ασχοληθούν μαζί του οι φύλακες και ο πραγματικός τσιλιαδόρος να κάνει ανενόχλητος τη δουλειά του. Αυτός ο ντεμεκτσιλιαδόρος, εκτός από «τσιλιαδόρος», λέγεται και «αποδιοπομπαίος τράγος» (σε εισαγωγικά βεβαίως βεβαίως, τράγος είναι ο άνθρωπος; ) ή _τσιλιαδοράκιας_ (χωρίς εισαγωγικά αυτός, παρότι ο ρόλος του είναι να εισαχθεί στο μπαλαούρο αντί των άλλων) ή ελληνιστί _φoλ γκάι._ 
Εκείνο το _πεζή_ κάνω πως δεν το βλέπω, παρότι έτσι όπως είναι γραμμένη η πρόταση μπορεί κανείς να συμπεράνει ότι η φύλακας ήταν πεζή όταν τους είδε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 17, 2012)

@SBE: Έχεις ιδέα πόσα τέτοια μικροκτερίσματα βρίσκονται θαμμένα σε κούτες σε διάφορες αποθήκες της χώρας και πόσα μουσεία της υφηλίου θα κάναμε ευτυχισμένα δημιουργώντας και στέλνοντας μικροεκθέσεις με δαύτα; Το μουσείο είχε μια θεματική συλλογή, με αναμνηστικά και αφιερώματα αθλητών κλπ. Τα εκθέματα πρώτης γραμμής, αυτά που ήξεραν και έψαχναν οι κλέφτες, τα έχουν μεταφέρει στο Αρχαιολογικό Μουσείο της Ολυμπίας (αυτό που ληστεύτηκε είναι το _Παλιό_).


----------



## pidyo (Feb 17, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αν πιστέψουμε τη Γενική Γραμματέα του ΥπΠολκλπ Λίζα Μενδώνη (όπως μεταφέρει τα λόγια της η Β. Γεωργακοπούλου στο protagon)



Δεν ξέρω αν μεταφέρει σωστά τα λόγια της, σίγουρα πάντως μεταφέρει σωστά το όνομα της ΓΓ, που είναι Λίνα. 



drsiebenmal said:


> Αστυνομικοί της ομάδας λήψης στοιχείων, ντυμένοι με σπέσιαλ φόρμες και καλυμμένα ακόμη και τα παπούτσια, να δουλεύουν εργωδώς για τη διάσωση αποτυπωμάτων --και την ίδια ώρα, απλοί αστυνομικοί συνάδελφοί τους να σουλατσάρουν στον ίδιο χώρο, προφανώς αδιαφορώντας για τα δικά τους αποτυπώματα.


Αίσχος! Χάθηκε να φωνάξουν τη Μελίνα Κανακαρίδη που είναι και πατριωτάκι; 







drsiebenmal said:


> @SBE: Έχεις ιδέα πόσα τέτοια μικροκτερίσματα βρίσκονται θαμμένα σε κούτες σε διάφορες αποθήκες της χώρας και πόσα μουσεία της υφηλίου θα κάναμε ευτυχισμένα δημιουργώντας και στέλνοντας μικροεκθέσεις με δαύτα;



Μεγάλη, πολύ μεγάλη αλήθεια. Και δεν είναι μόνο για μικροεκθέσεις αυτά που κρύβονται στις κούτες. Προ ετών, είχαν ζητήσει από αμερικανικό πανεπιστήμιο (με αντάλλαγμα συμμετοχή στη χρηματοδότηση της ανασκαφής) άδεια μελέτης της ασήμαντης κεραμικής από μια ασήμαντη ανασκαφή. Μιλάμε για ασήμαντα θραύσματα ασήμαντων αγγείων που μόνο σε ασήμαντα συμπεράσματα θα μπορούσαν να οδηγήσουν, πλην όμως οι φοιτητές του αιτούντος χρειάζονταν πρωτογενές υλικό για να εξασκηθούν. Φυσικά, η αρμόδια αρχαιολόγος αρνήθηκε κατηγορηματικά, με το σκεπτικό ότι δεν είχε ολοκληρωθεί η μελέτη του υλικού από την ίδια. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι το υλικό βρίσκεται σε κάποια καταχωνιασμένη κούτα ακόμη και δεν πρόκειται να μελετηθεί ποτέ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 17, 2012)

Ναι, Λίνα.  Δικό μου το λάθος.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 17, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Είμαι βέβαιος ότι το υλικό βρίσκεται σε κάποια καταχωνιασμένη κούτα ακόμη και δεν πρόκειται να μελετηθεί ποτέ.


Μπορεί να βρίσκεται και παρέα με άλλο υλικό που έχει καταστραφεί από γουαναμπί αρχαιολόγους σε ανασκαφές (δεν αστειεύομαι).

Θυμάμαι πάντως στο Στρασβούργο, στο αρχαιολογικό του μουσείο, είχαν φτιάξει ολόκληρες προθήκες με κάτι ανθυποκομματάκια από χρυσά στολίδια που έμπαιναν στα ρούχα (κάτι σαν αρχαίες παγιέτες), τα οποία τα είχαν ράψει σε υφάσματα για να φαίνονται καλύτερα. Εμείς εδώ τα ανθυποκομματάκια τα κλείνουμε παρέα με τους αρχικόμματους στα υπόγεια :angry:


----------



## pidyo (Feb 17, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Μπορεί να βρίσκεται και παρέα με άλλο υλικό που έχει καταστραφεί από γουαναμπί αρχαιολόγους σε ανασκαφές (δεν αστειεύομαι).


Ασφαλώς· μπορεί επίσης να βρίσκεται παρέα με άλλες κούτες που έχουν παρατοποθετηθεί και θεωρούνται ευρήματα που κάποιος τα έκλεψε (και επίσης δεν αστειεύομαι).


----------

